# Ladies Only Invalidenteam - wer macht mit?



## swe68 (21. September 2010)

Damit ich meinem Ruf im KTWR gerecht werde (und zur Zeit fühle ich mich oft so), möchte ich zum diesjährigen Winterpokal das
*Ladies Only Invalidenteam​*starten?

Interesse wurde angemeldet von:
Bettina
Bergradlerin

Seid ihr dabei? Wer noch?

@ Bettina - wir kennen uns doch - oder?


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. September 2010)

Angemeldet und verbindlich gebucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (21. September 2010)

Hi, ja und ja.
Ich bin dabei und der Ausflug nach Kassel war's!

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. September 2010)

Ich bin noch dabei, die fußlahme Claudia zu motivieren...


----------



## bike2bfree (21. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich bin noch dabei, die fußlahme Claudia zu motivieren...


 
Ich bin dabei und werde spinnen was das Zeug hält!


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. September 2010)

bike2bfree schrieb:


> (...) und werde spinnen was das Zeug hält!



Nix Neues...


----------



## zestyfied (21. September 2010)

Wie "invalide" muss man denn bei euch sein?
Zählt denn auch, wenn ich auf´m Spinning Radl sitz, oder eben nur reines MTB? Bei mir gehört diesen Winter auf jeden Fall noch Laufen, Skitouren und sonstiges Training in´s Programm, da würd mir so ne Gruppe net schlecht tun, die mir mal in den Hintern tritt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. September 2010)

Ähem... Also von Stephanie und Claudia (und mir natürlich) weiß ich, dass "Invalidität" besteht... Wenn wir ein Krüppel- und Krankenteam gründen wollen, müssen wir schon ernsthafte Wracks an Bord nehmen, sonst wäre das ja praktisch Besch...trug. Oder?


----------



## zestyfied (21. September 2010)

also ich steh auf´m schlauch...sorry
was ist euer limit am grad von fitness nach unten und oben?

*oh je jetz lach ich schon selbst über das schlauchstehen*


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. September 2010)

Fitness? Was ist das?  

Aber im Ernst: Ich denke Stephanie und ich meinen das mit dem Invalidenteam schon sehr wörtlich/ernst. Heißt: Behinderung oder ernsthafte, einschränkende Krankheit (oder, wie in Claudias Fall) eine länger andauernde Regenerationsphase nach Verletzung.


----------



## Coffee (21. September 2010)

wann geht der wp denn los? 

coffeeinvalidin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (21. September 2010)

Wann? Wenn´s Winter ist. Hoffentlich also niemals!  

Ach ja: Coffee, Du bist dabei?!


----------



## Coffee (21. September 2010)

soll ich 

coffee


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. September 2010)

Logo!


----------



## Coffee (21. September 2010)

dabei 

problem ist nur wenn es im opktober zum anmelden geht kann ich mich nicht eintragen, bin da ja down under  aber wenn ich dann noch aufgenommen werde. oder haltet ihr mir das platzer frei?

coffee


----------



## zestyfied (21. September 2010)

Hmm naja, das versteh ich dann langsam doch eher. Momentan hab ich keine Verletzungen (hoffe mal das bleibt auch so), aber kann sein, dass eine Knie OP ansteht (da sind wir uns alle noch net so einig).
Von dem her - ich würd gern bei irgend einem Team mitfahren, aber habt ihr nen Tipp Wo/Wie?


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. September 2010)

Der WP hat ja immer am letzten Oktober- oder ersten Novemberwochenende begonnen, oder? Das Platzerl freizuhalten sollte kein Problem sein. Oder Stephanie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (21. September 2010)

zestyfied schrieb:


> Von dem her - ich würd gern bei irgend einem Team mitfahren, aber habt ihr nen Tipp Wo/Wie?



In meinem letztjährigen Weißwurschtteam?!


----------



## zestyfied (21. September 2010)

Du, ich hab sowas von keine Ahnung von dem all hier, da fahr ich gerne irgendwo mit, die mich gerne irgendwo aufnehmen ich planloses Chaos auf´m Radl


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. September 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=426563&highlight=wp+wei%DF+wurscht

Hier habe ich den alten Thread wieder ausgegraben. Erweck ihn einfach wieder zum Leben und such Mitstreiterinnen! Ich weiß, dass sich die Münchner Fraktion sicher wieder zusammenraufen wird, immerhin waren da einige echte Cracks dabei!


----------



## swe68 (21. September 2010)

Coffee schrieb:


> soll ich
> 
> coffee



Auf jeden Fall 

Das Platzerl wird natürlich freigehalten!


----------



## Coffee (21. September 2010)

Bestens  da trink ich gleich ein Radler drauf  nachdem ich meinen invalidenstatus die Woche noch erhöhen konnte, unfreiwillig natürlich. 

Lg coffee


----------



## swe68 (21. September 2010)

Ich krieche gerade ganz langsam mal wieder aus dem Invalidenloch. 
Und - Claudia - fusslahm geht natürlich auch, besser als Gina kann ich den Sinn des Teams nicht beschreiben. Also herzlich willkommen!!


----------



## Coffee (22. September 2010)

dann haltet mir mal ein platzerl warm bitte 

@ swe meine Info bezüglich EOFT Termine hast du bekommen? (in Deinem Blog)

verabschiede mich dann mal für ein weilchen 


coffee


----------



## swe68 (22. September 2010)

ja, wollte Dir gestern schon antworten - danke für die Erinnerung! 
Bist Du ab heute weg? 
Dann viel Spass!  Und komm' heil wieder!


----------



## Coffee (22. September 2010)

mein geist schon der körper fliegt erst samstag *lach*

also bis bald

lg coffee


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. September 2010)

Reicht es, wenn auf dem Abhilfebescheid des Versorgungsamtes aus dem Jahr 1990 eine Gehbehinderung (genau: äußerlich erkennbare, dauernde Einschränkung der körperlichen Bewegungsfähigkeit) von 30% steht?

Sonst würde ich wieder bei den Eisbären mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Becky_ (23. September 2010)

Wie bitte?


----------



## swe68 (23. September 2010)

also...
Bergradlerin
Coffee
swe68
bike2bfree

Chaotenkind oder Bettina

@Bettina
wie sieht es bei Dir denn mit körperlichen Gebrechen  aus?


----------



## Bettina (23. September 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> also...
> @Bettina
> wie sieht es bei Dir denn mit körperlichen Gebrechen  aus?



Ich sehe äußerlich sehr unversehrt aus.  .... 

Ich denke Chaotenkind paßt optimal zu euch, ich "bewerb" mich mal bei den Taunusmädels.


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. September 2010)

Na, dann ist doch unser Verehrtenverein vollzählig, oder?


----------



## swe68 (23. September 2010)

Prima! Ich freue mich


----------



## Coffee (24. September 2010)

_Becky_ schrieb:


> Wie bitte?



drum muss sie sich ja abseilen wei sie keine treppen gehen kann 

die 100% sollten wir als team schon schaffen, ich biete 50% auf grünem grund 


coffee


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. September 2010)

Ähem... Die 100% hab ich allein!


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2010)

_Becky_ schrieb:


> Wie bitte?


 
Anerkannte Schwerbehinderte werden bei gleicher Eignung bevorzugt berücksichtigt! Stand damals in der Stellenausschreibung, auch wenn es völlig gaga war.

Ich sitze aber vorwiegend im Büro und bin nicht verbeamtet. Körperliche Bewegung ist gerade bei mir wichtig (sagt der Doc), und der zeitweise Einsatz bei der kämpfenden Truppe soll dafür sorgen, dass man den Bezug zu dem was die leisten müssen nicht verliert. Schick mich mal 50 Meter zu Fuß bergab. Ich werde nie ankommen. Deshalb fahr ich auch Rad, bergab.

Ok, dann hab ich es mir schon mal notiert: WP: Invalidenteam!


----------



## swe68 (24. September 2010)

Na gut, schwerbehindert bin ich nicht. Ich habe mich nie drum gekümmert und habe leider eine sehr seltene Erkrankung, die viele Ärzte erst einmal nachschlagen müssen. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (25. September 2010)

Ich bin zur Zeit auch noch ziemlich rechtslastig mit großflächigem Tiefblau am Oberschenkel ausgestattet...    Warum? Naja, ich war mal wieder Downhillen. Dummerweise diesmal im Wortsinn...  

Stephanie, meldest Du unser Team an?


----------



## swe68 (25. September 2010)

klar - mache ich 

Eigentlich wollte ich heute aufs MTB. Aber das Wetter ist mir zu grausam. Also gehe ich laufen. Dann habe ich den Sport heute auch schneller hinter mir


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. September 2010)

Aber noch ohne Punkte...


----------



## swe68 (25. September 2010)

ich muss an Sport nehmen, was ich kriegen kann, dann halt auch mal ohne Punkte. 

Frühling, Sommer, Herbst sind doch sowieso nur dazu da, für den Winterpokal zu trainieren


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. September 2010)




----------



## tvaellen (26. September 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> also...
> Bergradlerin
> Coffee
> swe68
> bike2bfree



Da ist ja eine schöne Truppe zusammen. Mit euren Gebrechen in der Summe kann man vermutlich problemlos ein Kreiskrankenhaus auslasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (26. September 2010)

du hast Chaotenkind vergessen, die leistet auch ihren Anteil 

Und - lass' das bloß nicht Bernd wissen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. September 2010)

Huch, ein Mann in der Damenkabine!


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. September 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Und - lass' das bloß nicht Bernd wissen!



WTF is Bernd?


----------



## swe68 (27. September 2010)

Das ist BaH. Der das LO so schrecklich findet.
Das hier bestätigt seine Vorurteile (??) mir gegenüber.


----------



## Bergradlerin (28. September 2010)

Weiß ich doch! Allmählich blicke ich durch im KTWR - vor allem, seitdem es sich in andere Forumsbereiche ausgedehnt hat.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (28. September 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Das ist BaH. Der das LO so schrecklich findet.
> Das hier bestätigt seine Vorurteile (??) mir gegenüber.


Wieso Vorurteile? Ich kenne Dich doch: Daher sind das alles fundierte Meinungen. 
Und dieser Thread ist ja - obwohl im LO - überraschenderweise recht witzig...


----------



## swe68 (4. Oktober 2010)

@ Bergradlerin
Invalide und Bunnyhop finde ich gut 

Ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter am kommenden Wochenende - evtl. fahren wir spontan nochmal in die Alpen, um die letzten 3000er dieses Jahres mitzunehmen  (zu Fuß, nicht mit dem Rad)


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> (zu Fuß, nicht mit dem Rad)



Gute Frau, wofür hat uns der liebe Gott eigentlich das Rad erfinden lassen, wenn Du beharrlich weiterhin Deine eigenen Füße abnutzt?  

Und der Bunnyhop... Die moderne Prothetik hält so einiges aus!    Was ich mit diesem Ding schon alles angestellt habe...    Nur eines sollte ich nie tun: auf den unteren Rücken fallen. Unglückliche Scherkräfte könnten meinem Übermut auf Zweirädern schnell noch zwei Räder und eine dauerhaft sitzende Tätigkeit hinzufügen...


----------



## swe68 (5. Oktober 2010)

Biken ist schön.... aber zu Fuß auf einen Gipfel steigen, wo ich zumindest mit dem Bike nicht mehr klarkomme, ist fast noch schöner 
Es ist schon faszinierend, was man hier so lesen kann: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=486013&highlight=bikebergsteigen
aber ich mache es dann doch klassisch - zu Fuß, eventuell mit Steigeisen, Pickel, Seil.

Und mein Bergaufenthalt am Wochenende ist gebucht


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Na gut, schwerbehindert bin ich nicht. Ich habe mich nie drum gekümmert und habe leider eine sehr seltene Erkrankung, die viele Ärzte erst einmal nachschlagen müssen. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden


 
Immer los!
Ich wäre damals nie auf den Gedanken gekommen nen Antrag zu stellen. Das haben die behandelten Ärzte im Krankenhaus von sich aus gemacht. Kurz nach der dritten OP flatterte mir der Abhilfebescheid ins Haus, ich wusste gar nicht wie mir geschah. Na, und als auch die 4. OP keine Verbesserung brachte habe ich es akzeptiert.

Aktuell kann ich noch mit den Nachwehen meines letztjährigen unfreiwilligen Abganges im Trailground Ischgl aufwarten: Rechtes Handgelenk noch ein wenig Bewegungseingeschränkt und mittelmäßig schmerzbehaftet, auch wenn Platte und Schrauben mittlerweile wieder raus sind. Die Schraubenlöcher selbst sind nach über 4 Monaten noch immer nicht vollständig zugewachsen. Das Gewebe über dem rechten Jochbein ist noch immer taub, der verheilte Jochbeinbruch meldet sich bei kühlem Wetter mit Schmerzen. Nur vom Nasenbeinbruch merke ich nix mehr. Und die drei Narben im Gesicht sieht man auch kaum noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2010)

Himmel!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab das Thoraxtrauma vergessen. Das meldet sich derzeit noch bei höherer Belastung. Aber es wird von Woche zu Woche besser.


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Oktober 2010)

Klar, kann man ja schon mal vergessen.


----------



## lucie (8. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind hat auch noch vergessen, dass sie aller Traumen zum Trotz locker eine 16 Kilo-Sau zum Brocken hochtreibt, wo Andere sogar ihre Staßenrennfräsen als Gehhilfe mißbraucht haben.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Oktober 2010)

Solche Tiere brauchen wir im Team!


----------



## swe68 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin leider wieder mal fußlahm. Ich habe ziemlich zickige Füße - mit Einlagen wollen sie nicht (Sehnenentzündungen), ohne Einlagen funktionieren sie nur bei gutem Schuhwerk - und ich musste leider feststellen, dass meine bedingt steigeisenfesten Bergschuhe den Ansprüchen meiner Füße bei Blockkletterei nicht genügen. 

Aber hier war ich: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Es lag nicht ganz so viel Schnee und anstelle des Normalwegs sind wir die steile Wand (ca. auf der Kante links und rechts davon) hoch. War aber absolut machbar. 
Wieder eines meiner Wunsch-Bergziele erreicht


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Oktober 2010)

Wortlos


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Solche Tiere brauchen wir im Team!


 
I´ll do my very best. Immer hübsch die Zähne zusammen beißen.

Bin garade dabei die Sau etwas aufzurüsten. Leichtere Flats, dafür ne versenkbare Sattelstütze damit ich nicht mehr anhalten muss bevor es bergab geht. Macht ca. 16,5 kg statt 16,2 kg. Ich sollte die Downhillfelgen austauschen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. Oktober 2010)

Oooch, wenn ich mein Neunzehnkomma-Stinky über die Trails prügle, prügle ich eigentlich auch nur mich selbst...    Aber man powert sich in wenigen Minuten so richtig aus!    Was natürlich im Hinblick auf Winterpokalpunkte sinnfrei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (11. Oktober 2010)

@ Chaotenkind:

Ich bin bergauf im Moment zu Fuß besser als mit dem Rad. Aber ich werde diesen Winter auch wieder vermehrt biken.
Wg. der anderen Sache mache ich mich mal schlau  
Im Moment bin ich dabei, die Kriterien hierfür abzuprüfen: http://www.achse-online.de/


----------



## swe68 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ladies Only - Invalidenteam
erwartet


swe68 schrieb:


> ....
> Bergradlerin
> Coffee
> Chaotenkind
> ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Oktober 2010)

Erledigt!


----------



## bike2bfree (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallöle,
Habe mich im Team angemeldet, aber warum bin ich "noch" grau in der Liste?????
Sorry, bin "neu" hier... .  ;-)


----------



## swe68 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss dich noch freischalten... Mache ich, wenn ich wieder an einem normalen PC Sitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike2bfree (19. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich muss dich noch freischalten... Mache ich, wenn ich wieder an einem normalen PC Sitze


 
DANKE


----------



## swe68 (19. Oktober 2010)

achja.... ist erledigt


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Oktober 2010)

So, mein Freund hat soeben für uns beide ab Januar 2011 einen 10-wöchigen Aquacycling-Kurs klar gemacht. Immer wieder Sonntags....
Zum Glück am späten Nachmittag. Vormittags draußen biken im Regen oder Schnee, nachmittags biken im Wasser. Wenn das keine Abwechslung ist.

Dafür habe ich habe im März noch ne Woche Malle mit Freunden gebucht. Rennertouren. Da werden ein paar schöne Stunden zusammen kommen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2010)

Aqua... was?!


----------



## Kate du Pree (22. Oktober 2010)

Sachen gibts... http://www.aqua-bike.de/aqua-bike-team.html


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2010)

Hm... Läuft das nun unter Radsport oder unter Wassersport? Unter Duathlon oder Biathlon? Und wenn man dann unter Wasser noch etwas Lauftraining macht - hat man dann einen Triathlon absolviert? Und wieviele Punkte gibt es dafür im WP? Radpunkte? Doppelte Punkte? Alternative?   

Gut, das war mal wieder blödes Gerede einer ignoranten Unwissenden. Ehrlich: Ich stelle mir das megaanstrengend vor!


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Gut, das war mal wieder blödes Gerede einer ignoranten Unwissenden. Ehrlich: Ich stelle mir das megaanstrengend vor!


 
Ich auch!

Ich werde das wohl ganz frech als radfahren eintragen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich werde das wohl ganz frech als radfahren eintragen.



PLUS Alternativ zwecks dem Wasseranteil. Hey, Du bist bei uns im Team, Du darfst ALLES eintragen!


----------



## swe68 (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss ja, dass ich Grobmotoriker bin - zumindest brauche ich nicht einmal ein Fahrrad, um mich zu verletzen 
Bin beim Laufen auf eine lose Gehwegplatte getreten und an der Kante hängengeblieben  Jetzt ist mein rechtes Knie blau und hat zusätzlich Schürf- und Schnittwunden (da war wohl noch eine Gehwegplatte locker, auf der ich nach meinem Flug gelandet bin), mein linkes Knie ist nur ein bißchen blau.
Mehr ist glücklicherweise nicht passiert, nachdem mein Kreislauf nach dem Sturz in den Keller gerauscht ist, hatte ich schon mit schlimmerem gerechnet.
Warum ich laufen war? Ich muss mal wieder Antibiotika futtern und bin da nie ganz auf der Höhe. Beim Laufen kann ich die Belastung definitiv besser steuern. Und ich bin schneller kaputt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2010)

Meine Güte!?  

Bis zum WP-Start bist Du wieder fit!  

Und ich hoffentlich mal vom Sofa runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (23. Oktober 2010)

sicher schon vorher 
Ich bin zäh! 
_ich stand mal am Tag nach einer Kolik auf einem (zugegebenermaßen leichten und gut zugänglichen) 4000er und weiss, wo die Belastungsgrenze ist. OK, da war ich drüber. Ich bin trotzdem wieder runtergekommen...._


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich wiederhole mich:



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Solche Tiere brauchen wir im Team!


----------



## swe68 (24. Oktober 2010)

So, aktueller Status:
Mein Knie wird die nächsten Wochen wohl - nun ja - interessant aussehen. Es ist aber voll belastbar, nur die normale Bewegungsfreiheit ist gerade nicht gegeben.
Also: biken geht nicht. laufen will ich nicht. Ich geh' halt mal auf den Crosstrainer im Fitnessstudio. 
Und später am Tag habe ich eine Thai-Massage  gebucht (bei einer einfach tollen Masseuse, die jeden Schmerzpunkt am Rücken findet)


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Und später am Tag habe ich eine Thai-Massage  gebucht (bei einer einfach tollen Masseuse, die jeden Schmerzpunkt am Rücken findet)



Masseuse?!    Masseurin hoffe ich!  
Wie auch immer: Viel Spaß!


----------



## swe68 (24. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Masseuse?!    Masseurin hoffe ich!
> Wie auch immer: Viel Spaß!



richtig 



War super...


----------



## swe68 (27. Oktober 2010)

Glück gehabt - mein ziemlich buntes Knie wurde gerade auf 9,6 km Laufen getestet - es funktioniert.


----------



## swe68 (31. Oktober 2010)

ich kündige hiermit schon einmal wegen akuter Krankheit einen Fehlstart an


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Ich versuche heute, meinem Schweinehund eine vor den Bug zu treten.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Claudia muss heute übrigens arbeiten. So isses, wenn man in der ungläubigen Schweiz schafft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (1. November 2010)

ich muss eigentlich auch arbeiten..... wäre ich nicht krank zu Hause.
Aber da wir heute nachmittag ein wichtiges Meeting haben, werde ich mich wohl später zur Arbeit schleppen


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Naja, ganz ehrlich... Ich muss auch arbeiten. Einen langen Artikel schreiben, den ich letzte Woche vor mir hergeschoben habe.  

Gute Besserung!


----------



## bike2bfree (1. November 2010)

Ich "darf" heute arbeiten! 
Dafür bin ich gestern ganz energisch in's Indoor Training eingestiegen und habe mich auf's Spinning Bike gesetzt. Leider gab es dafür noch keine WP Punkte 




Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Naja, ganz ehrlich... Ich muss auch arbeiten. Einen langen Artikel schreiben, den ich letzte Woche vor mir hergeschoben habe.
> 
> Gute Besserung!


----------



## Coffee (1. November 2010)

guten tag die damen 

nach über 30 stunden reisezeit und anschliessend 16 stunden schlafen bin ich nun wieder in meinem heimatlichen tagesrythmus 

ist das team schon gestartet? wie finde ich euch auf der wp seite? habe jetzt noch nicht alles nachgelesen hier, bin gerade erst mal am bilder hochladen 

lg coffee


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Hey, Aussi is back!  
Wir heißen Invalidenteam. Einfach anklicken, Mitglied werden. Stephanie ist der Boss, sie schaltet Dich frei. Heute geht´s los!


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

bike2bfree schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich gestern ganz energisch in's Indoor Training eingestiegen und habe mich auf's Spinning Bike gesetzt. Leider gab es dafür noch keine WP Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (1. November 2010)

Hi!
Ich verspreche es, ich versuche meinen Fehlstart, wieder wettzumachen. Aber statt zum Meeting gehe ich heute wohl lieber zum Arzt 
Coffee, welcome back! 
Hier sind wir:
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/15


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2010)

Ich hab mich in den Wald geschmissen (natürlich auch im Wortsinne!  ) und anderthalb Stunden alles fürs Team gegeben! Für die Qualität der Beweisfotos übernimmt Uli bzw ihr Handy die Verantwortung...


----------



## swe68 (1. November 2010)

Ich will auch 
Im Moment bräuchte ich mal wieder Laufen gegen Frust (beim Laufen kann ich immer noch am besten abschalten - und das habe ich wirklich nötig)


----------



## Coffee (2. November 2010)

guten morgen,

so dann warte ich mal auf den grünen haken *g*

lg coffee


----------



## swe68 (2. November 2010)

den hast du soeben erhalten


----------



## Coffee (4. November 2010)

Hallo die Damen,

damit Euch die ersten dunklen abende entwas versüßt werden *g*

Neuseeland

Australien


Grüßle coffee


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. November 2010)

*träum*...


----------



## swe68 (4. November 2010)

schaue ich mir die Tage in Ruhe an...


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. November 2010)

Tja, Stephanie, da scheint echte Konkurrenz für Dich aus der Fotokiste zu springen...    Wann gibt es eigentlich von Dir mal wieder was zu sehen? Wie heißt es immer so nett:

*Pics!*


----------



## swe68 (4. November 2010)

Ich mag meine Foto-Homepage nicht hier verlinken.... da gibt es jede Menge neues Zeug....
ich lade am WE mal was ins MTB-News Album hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (4. November 2010)

Ich hab sie ja noch, Dein URL...


----------



## swe68 (4. November 2010)

dann schau mal rein 
Ein paar Bilder müsste man aber größer sehen. Das Format da ist zu klein....


----------



## swe68 (6. November 2010)

so - ich habe hier mal ein paar Bilder aus diesem Jahr geparkt. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35153
Aber auch im Kleinformat.


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2010)

Ach, ich liebe Berge! Und wenn Schnee drauf liegt... Und der Himmel blau ist... Ich vergesse beim Skifahren ja auch gern mal das Skifahren...


----------



## swe68 (6. November 2010)

Meist könnte ich stundenrund Fotos machen.... und ich habe nie Zeit, ich muss ja immer noch rauf! Oder wieder runter.... 
Freizeitstress


----------



## swe68 (17. November 2010)

Hi Team,

wie geht es euch?
Ich krieche so langsam wieder aus meinem krankheitsbedingten Form- und damit verbundenem seelischem Tief wieder raus. Jetzt müsste ich nur mal Zeit zum Biken haben...
Hoffentlich dieses Wochenende.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. November 2010)

Hi Stephanie,

derzeit läuft es ganz gut, leider spielt das Wetter nicht immer mit wenn ich Zeit zum Radeln hätte. Naja, nicht zu ändern. Samstag würde ich gerne fahren, ist aber Strickliesel angesagt, d.h. Dienst in der Höhenrettungsgruppe. Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass es nicht noch anfängt zu regnen, damit ich trocken heimkomme und die kleine Extrarunde auch noch drin ist.

Ich wünsch` Dir alles Gute, dass es Dir langfristig wieder besser geht und Du Zeit fürs Radeln findest.


----------



## swe68 (19. November 2010)

Strickliesel 

Ich setze momentan auf Sa. Da soll das Wetter ja auch schön werden. Ich hoffe, dass ich keine weiteren Verpflichtungen habe und eine schöne lange Cyclocrosser-Runde drehen kann


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. November 2010)

Ich sammle meine wenigen WP-Punkte derzeit mit Snoopy. Ohne den... Naja, so aber werden wenigsten Trackstand und Nose-Wheelie und Hinterradumsetzen geübt. Muss ja sein, wenn man so Freireiten tut wie ich, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. November 2010)

Trackstand und Hinterradumsetzen müsste ich auch mal wieder üben. Nose-Wheelie kriege ich prima hin (vor allem dann, wenn ich es nicht brauche)

Das Hinterrad der Sau hat fast 3 kg. Bunnyhop und Umsetzen ist ne ganz schöne Plage für jemanden der sich die Fahrtechnik mit Klickpedalen versaut hat und dann da mit Flats anfängt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. November 2010)

Um Luft unter die Reifen zu bekommen, nehme ich auch lieber das Dirtbike. Trackstand geht aber wunderbar mir dem gut 19 Kilo schweren Downhiller. Allein die 2.5er Reifen - die stehen von selbst! Sogar mit mir drauf...


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. November 2010)

Ja, Trackstand mit den 2,4ern auf der Sau geht gut. Mit den Rennfräsen und ihren 2,1er Trennscheiben, naja.
Letzte Jahr auf Lanzarote hatte ich ne Menge Zeit zum Üben. Da hat es sogar mit viel Luft und 1,9er Trennscheiben gut geklappt. Aber wenn man nicht ständig dran bleibt....


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. November 2010)

Spannend wird es für mich immer mit dem Rennrad, wenn diese verd... Ampel nicht umschalten will!


----------



## swe68 (20. November 2010)

Habe eine schöne Cyclocrosser-Runde gedreht 
Herrlich - alles muss in die Wäsche  - Schlamm macht Spass


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. November 2010)

Wenigstens zur Wache 1 hin und wieder zurück nach Hause. Morgen fällt das Fahren flach, sind zum Essen eingeladen. Und ich hatte schon für Sonntag mit Freunden ne Tour nach Klingenberg zum Bäcker ausgemacht. Das wären locker 5.5 Stunden gewesen. Und Kuchen satt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. November 2010)

ich bin wirklich froh, dass mir heute niemand mit Terminen dazwischen gefunkt hat - und dass ich gesundheitlich gerade bis auf Asthma-Beschwerden gut drauf bin! 
Mit dem Fahrrad zur Bäckerei fahren und dafür 5,5 Stunden veranschlagen gefällt mir


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. November 2010)

Naja, hungrig 60 km hin und vollgefressen 60 km zurück.
Man könnte fast meinen, wir hätten keine Bäcker im eigenen Ort.


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. November 2010)

Gibt das auch WP-Punkte?  

Meine Gassirunden mit Snoopy wirken vielleicht etwas naja. Aber Claudia weiß jetzt aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung, wie diese halbe Stunde gestaltet wird: querwaldein über weichen Boden, auf dem man nur mit Kraft überhaupt voran kommt, über Stock und Baumstamm, durch Löcher und Sümpfe, um Bäume zirkelnd... Sie war nach einer halben Stunde platt, ich hatte ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht. Tja, Dirtbiken ist eben doch etwas anderes als Spinning, gell?  

Will sagen: Meine halben Stunden sind wirklich Punkte wert! Und bringen Muckis...


----------



## bike2bfree (22. November 2010)

Ja, vor allem wenn man wie Du alles im stehen fährt!  
Platt war ich nicht wirklich, aber mit dem Singlespeed und rutschfreudigen Racing Ralph's war das schon etwas fordernd




Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Gibt das auch WP-Punkte?
> 
> Meine Gassirunden mit Snoopy wirken vielleicht etwas naja. Aber Claudia weiß jetzt aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung, wie diese halbe Stunde gestaltet wird: querwaldein über weichen Boden, auf dem man nur mit Kraft überhaupt voran kommt, über Stock und Baumstamm, durch Löcher und Sümpfe, um Bäume zirkelnd... Sie war nach einer halben Stunde platt, ich hatte ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht. Tja, Dirtbiken ist eben doch etwas anderes als Spinning, gell?
> 
> Will sagen: Meine halben Stunden sind wirklich Punkte wert! Und bringen Muckis...


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. November 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Gibt das auch WP-Punkte?


 
Wenn ich dafür 

 auch welche kriege.


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. November 2010)

Oooch, von mir aus!   Bushbiker zeigt uns ja auf, dass eine großzügige Auslegung folgenlos bleibt...  (3 Stunden Laufen?!?! Mehrere hundert Kilometer Radfahren?!?! )


----------



## swe68 (22. November 2010)

naja, der ist für mich wirklich keine Orientierung.

Ich kündige schon mal an, dass ich in einem Punkt von den heiligen WP-Regeln abweiche.
Ich trage Schneeschuhtouren als "Sonstige Sportart" ein.
Warum? Ich stehe auf dem gleichen Gipfel wie die Skitourengänger, die das als "Langlauf" eintragen und dementsprechend Punkte kassieren.  Und da soll mir mal jemand sagen, dass das kein Sport ist.


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. November 2010)

Ich würde Skitouren- und Schneeschuhgehen gleichsetzen! Wo ist der Unterschied? Die einen gleiten, die anderen stapfen...


----------



## swe68 (22. November 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich würde Skitouren- und Schneeschuhgehen gleichsetzen! Wo ist der Unterschied? Die einen gleiten, die anderen stapfen...



Diese Diskussionen habe ich in den vergangenen x Jahren bestimmt 5x geführt. Sie war - gelinde gesagt - fruchtlos.
Für bestimmte Leute sind Schneeschuhgänger einfach keine Sportler. 
Ich sehe es inzwischen gelassen. Wenn ich oben auf dem Gipfel stehe, weiß ich, was ich geleistet habe. Und da das definitiv Sport ist, trage ich es halt als "Alternative Sportart" ein.


----------



## bike2bfree (22. November 2010)

KONKRET KORREKT! 
Mancher strengt sich bei "alternativ Sport" nicht halb so viel an!



swe68 schrieb:


> Diese Diskussionen habe ich in den vergangenen x Jahren bestimmt 5x geführt. Sie war - gelinde gesagt - fruchtlos.
> Für bestimmte Leute sind Schneeschuhgänger einfach keine Sportler.
> Ich sehe es inzwischen gelassen. Wenn ich oben auf dem Gipfel stehe, weiß ich, was ich geleistet habe. Und da das definitiv Sport ist, trage ich es halt als "Alternative Sportart" ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (23. November 2010)

Also bei bushbiker hab ich am Wochenende auch mal kurz gerechnet und mich gefragt wo er die Zeit für seine sportlichen Aktivitäten hernimmt. Da müsste ich aufhören zu arbeiten und zusätzlich noch ne Nachtschicht einlegen. Naja, egal. Ich denke aber auch, dass Schneeschuhgehen eher mit Langlauf vergleichbar ist.

Das mit dem Staubsaugen lasse ich dann doch weg. Mir kam nur so die Idee, nachdem ich mit akrobatischen Verrenkungen den letzten Staubkrümeln unter den Sofas und dem Bett hinterhergejagt war.


----------



## swe68 (23. November 2010)

wir können, wenn eine oder mehr von euch Lust hat, gerne Anfang nächsten Jahres ein Schneeschuhwochenende in den bayerischen Alpen machen. Ich suche dann was schönes raus. Mit Gipfel


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. November 2010)

Bushbiker betrügt. Ganz einfach. Er ist in Australien? Seine IP nicht. Die wohnt in Franken...  

Ich bin kein Fußgänger! Wozu hat der liebe Gott uns schließlich das Rad erfinden lassen?


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. November 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> wir können, wenn eine oder mehr von euch Lust hat, gerne Anfang nächsten Jahres ein Schneeschuhwochenende in den bayerischen Alpen machen. Ich suche dann was schönes raus. Mit Gipfel


 
Hmm, ja. Und wie kommen wir wieder runter vom Gipfel? Laufen geht nicht, skifahren auch nicht. Gibt es nen Lift für abwärts?


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. November 2010)

Kugeln?!


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. November 2010)

Aua!

Es gibt für mein Borstentier ja nen Umrüstsatz für Skier (statt der Laufräder). Aber das Teil erst mal auf Schneeschuhen den Berg hochtragen? Nee...


----------



## swe68 (23. November 2010)

Dann halt nicht


----------



## swe68 (26. November 2010)

Den ersten Schneesport habe ich schon hinter mir.
Heute morgen gab es bei uns dichtes Schneetreiben - und ich war laufen 
Jetzt beginnt wieder die Zeit, wo ich fast alleine auf der Strecke bin. 
Außer mir war sportlich nur ein durchtrainierter Biker unterwegs . Ansonsten war ich alleine mit Kaninchen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2010)

Schneesport gibt es erst es heute nachmittag auf der Heimfahrt. Als ich heute morgen los bin war noch nix da. War trotzdem außer mir niemand im Wald unterwegs. Zum Glück hab ich heute das Rad genommen, Kollege kam gerade rein und meinte auf den Straßen würde gerade wieder nix gehen. Typisch Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Drei Krümel Schnee und 99% aller Autofahrer verlernen spontan das Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (26. November 2010)

hier (jetzt FFM) ist es auch schon wieder vorbei mit dem Schnee.

Ich würde ja auch mal mit dem Rad fahren - ich habe nur Probleme damit, in der Dunkelheit Entfernungen abzuschätzen. Beim Laufen habe ich wenigstens noch Reaktionszeit


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. November 2010)

Wo steckt eigentlich Coffee?  
Mach mir langsam Sorgen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2010)

@swe:
Lupine & Co?

Oder mal mit Siam in Verbindung setzen. Der hat ein paar Selbstbaulampen, da hat man noch auf 1 km eine erstklassige Sicht.



Seine 575er auf Halbgas nach TD-Norm:





Auf Vollgas nach TD-Norm:





Auf Vollgas mit TD-Norm *aber 0,5 s statt 2 s Belichtungszeit*!!!





Nun ein Beamshot vom Kraftwerk staudinger, hier die Distanz:





Erst mal mit spot woanders hin gerichtet:





Weitwinklig (27mm KB):





Nah (105mm KB):





Ansonsten auch bei den Kraftwerksfotos TD-Norm (2s, ISO 200 f=4/4,5)


Ja, da geht was

Gruß
Thomas

Ein Fehler ist mir noch aufgefallen: Beim Foto vom Kraftwerk ohne Spot war die Belichtungszeit noch auf 0,5s eingestellt, das bietet dann natürlich keinen Vergleich![/quote]

Weiter:



Siam schrieb:


> So, die P7 durfte Heute das erste mal draußen leuchten. Nochmal die Daten:
> 
> Foto: ISO 200, F 4, 2 s und 35mm KB (24mm) Markierungen 5m, 10m, 30m
> 7 x Seoul P7 mit 18° 22mm Reflektor, Gesamtdurchmesser 75mm an der dicksten Stelle. Betrieb mit 4s LiPo.
> ...


----------



## swe68 (28. November 2010)

Würde sicher helfen, aber mein Problem ist weniger totale Dunkelheit (wenn sich die Augen dran gewöhnt haben, komme ich dann mit meiner jeweiligen Lichtquelle klar), sondern diffuse Lichtquellen im Dunkeln - zum Beispiel entgegenkommende Radfahrer (das ist echt übel), Häuser in weiter Entfernung, Autoverkehr etc. Ich sehe halt nicht 100% (ich muss mal wieder meine Augen testen lassen) und habe - vermutlich familiär bedingt - echte Probleme, unter den genannten Bedingungen, Situationen und Entfernungen richtig einzuschätzen. Aber vielleicht muss ich es auch nochmal probieren.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. November 2010)

Bei den Lampen siehst Du nix diffuses mehr entgegen kommen. Alles was entgegen kommt wird schon auf weite Entfernungen so dermaßen angeleuchtet, dass deren eigene Lampen überhaupt nicht mehr auffallen. Bin Siam mal entgegen gefahren. Ich musste ca. 100 m vorher anhalten, da ich nichts mehr gesehen habe. Das Licht ist so hell und breit gestreut, dass es nicht einmal reicht den Kopf zur Seite zu drehen und den rechten Wegrand zu fixieren. Ein Freund meinte mal, dem sein Licht wäre die reinste Körperverletzung.
Beim seinem letzten Nightride hat er mal von ca. 500 m Entfernung seine beste Lampe auf ein Wohnhaus am Ortsrand gerichtet. Da kam der Bewohner vor die Tür, weil sein Wohnzimmer auf einmal taghell erleuchtet war (und wir haben uns ganz schnell verkrümelt, bevor jemand die Polizei ruft).


----------



## Coffee (30. November 2010)

PIEP 

ich lebe noch und mir geht es prima, bis auf ein wenig Vorweihnachtsarbeitsstress  aber der geht ja bekanntlich in ein paar Wochen auch wieder vorbei. Aber dann werd ich loslegen *g* oder zählt das gemeine Schneeräumen auch zum WP?  dann könnte ich für die letzten 2 Tage ein paar Einheiten eintragen.

ihr seit ja schon fleissig  weiter so

lg coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (30. November 2010)

Hallo, schön von dir zu hören!

Wir geben uns alle Mühe.


----------



## swe68 (30. November 2010)

Hi, freue mich, von Dir zu hören! 

nachher gibt es Laufen im Dunkeln durch den Schnee


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. November 2010)

Mensch, ich hatte Dich schon vermisst gemeldet!


----------



## Coffee (1. Dezember 2010)

so, gestern mal wieder gesportelt, 3 stunden Kletterwand indoor  meine arme sind heute doppelt so schwer wie gestern *lach*

coffee


----------



## swe68 (1. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich einen Kletterpartner hätte und die Kletterhalle nicht so ewig weit weg wäre, würde ich das auch gerne mal wieder machen. Naja, evtl. muss ich mir im Frühjahr mal einen Kletterpartner mieten, der mir dann auch gleich was beibringen kann. Mir geht es dabei in erster Linie um Training für Bergtouren....

Statt laufen im Schnee war das laufen auf Eis 
Ein hervorragendes Koordinationstraining


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Dezember 2010)

Coffee schrieb:


> meine arme sind heute doppelt so schwer wie gestern



Doppelt so schwer geht ja noch. Doppelt so lang wäre hinderlich...  

Bei uns ist Tiefschneebiken angesagt - und das mit Slicks! Spannende Sache!


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir jetzt doch Ice Spiker Pro bestellt.
Wenn meine Rüsselseuche nächste Woche weg ist, kann ich hoffentlich wieder entspannt losradeln.


----------



## swe68 (5. Dezember 2010)

nachdem ich mich heute fast wieder hergestellt fühlte, habe ich mich für eine kurze Runde nach draußen getraut.
Entweder lief ich auf dicken Eisplacken mit eingefrorenen Fußspuren oder auf festgetrampeltem Schnee. Aber wo ein Wille ist, ist ein Weg


----------



## swe68 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi, geht es euch gut?
Ich war zwischenzeitlich in den Kitzbüheler Alpen und bin da prompt kurzzeitig (meine Interpretation) krank geworden.
Leider gab es somit nur 3 neue Gipfel, aber einer davon war wenigstens besonders schön.
Im Moment neige ich dazu, dem Schweinehund nachzugeben. Das wird aber auch wieder abgestellt. Ich muss ja jede Phase, in der ich mich gut fühle, zum Training nutzen


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde langsam fett und faul.

Irgendwie fehlte mir in den letzten Tagen die Zeit und der Elan um mich sportlich zu betätigen. Nach jedem Essen fiel die Wahl zwischen Rad und Sofa zugunsten des letzteren aus. Und dabei hab ich wirklich nicht mehr gegessen, als das, was mit aller Gewalt reinging.





Morgen geht es aber wieder mal aufs Rad. Hab ich mir ganz fest vorgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich war schon wieder fast nur laufen. Seit Donnerstag nun wieder insgesamt knapp unter 40 km. 
Die Verhältnisse bei uns sind zum Laufen schon fast zu schlecht, zum Biken taugt es gar nicht. Heute kam ich kaum vorwärts.... Aber was soll's, es ist bei dem Untergrund wesentlich anstrengender und trainiert Muskeln, von denen ich bisher nur wenig wußte 

Bergradlerin, Coffee, bike2bfree - wie geht es euch?
Chaotenkind, konntest du wenigstens biken?


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Januar 2011)

Ja, sind gestern auf den Buchberg und dann die Birkenhainer runter. Selbst runter nur mit ordentlich mittreten um nicht stehen zu bleiben. Mittwoch ist wieder geplant, bevor das Tauwetter einsetzt.


----------



## Coffee (5. Januar 2011)

hallo ihr,

danke der nachfrage, bis auf den sportrückstand geht es mir prima  aber ich habe jetzt dann die wichtigste messe im jahr die gilt es vorzubereiten. ende januar gehts dann aber auf die piste 

hoffe bei euch auch gesundheitlich alles im grünen bereich.

grüße coffee


----------



## swe68 (5. Januar 2011)

@ Coffee
schön von Dir zu hören! Lass' dich nicht zu sehr stressen - aber ich glaube, dir macht das ja auch Spass. Gesundheitlich bei mir im Moment alles prima.

Ich bin gestern abend freiwillig an der Straße entlang gelaufen.
Am Mainufer ist momentan eher Schlittschuhfahren angebracht


----------



## Coffee (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo die Damen,

wollte mich mal wieder melden *schäm* aber wie ich sehe ist der Thread hier auch etwas eingeschlummert. Irgendwie war das wohl doch keine gute Idee mit dem Invalidenteam. Zumindest vernachlässige ich meine Einträge (vergessenhabeeinzutragen) und bin dann zu faul zum nachtragen :/ Ich hoffe Ihr verzeiht das. Im nächsten Winter dann bitte einfach ohne mich.

Ich hoffe sonst geht es Euch allen soweit gut.

Grüße coffee


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht...


----------



## Coffee (18. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht...



nein mir geht es prima  bin gerade an tag 6 meiner fastenwoche 

lg coffee


----------



## swe68 (2. März 2011)

Guten Morgen!
Der letzte Monat ist angebrochen - Endspurt!

Ich habe nun einen gescheiten Ergometer zu Hause. Das vereinfacht das Training unter der Woche (teils auch am WE) ungemein. Im Moment laufe ich gar nicht mehr. Bin jetzt aufs Biken umgestiegen und auch wieder infiziert 
Gesundheitlich geht es mir im Moment unverschämt gut.


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. März 2011)

Naja, ich hatte mir ja einen CMV zugezogen, von daher gab es von mir in der letzten Zeit auch nichts mehr an Punkten... Aber seit heute geht es bergauf, auch der Arzt ist zufrieden. Also werden es wohl noch ein paar Kilometer werden in diesem Monat. Die Sonne scheint! Aber es geht ein saukalter Ostwind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (2. März 2011)

Gute Besserung weiterhin. Das gehört wirklich zu den Dingen, die die Welt nicht braucht...


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. März 2011)

So Ihr Lieben, nachdem ich soeben die Radltouren der letzten Woche nachgetragen habe, verabschiede ich mich für eine Woche Punktesammeln auf Malle.

Mal sehen, wie ich mit nem Renner und Kettenschaltung (igittigitt) klarkomme.


----------



## swe68 (13. März 2011)

viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. März 2011)

Danke!

Das Wetter war leider nicht so prall, teilweise Regen und viel Wind. Deshalb auch nicht komplett bis runter nach Sa Calobra gefahren (und dann wieder hoch).

Ansonsten wieder Erwarten ganz gut mit dreifach/zehnfach klargekommen. Jetzt freue ich mich auf ein paar schöne Tage Resturlaub daheim. Mountainbiken bei Sonne.


----------

